# Looking for new good friends



## guyofdelft (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi friends, I'm Sri Lankan, recently arrived in Abu Dhabi and working here. I like to meet good friends. Please if any one intersted in meeting 33 years old guy for decent talks<SNIP>


----------

